# TEETH WHITENING



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Teeth whitening is the topic.... talk about it!!!

Is it worth it?

Prefer kits or by a clinic??

Difference in prices??

Best products?

Best value products??

Disadvantages?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

crest whitestrips will do the trick


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah I think it is worth. Luckily I've got good teeth that are White and are always accused of having had them whitened which I've not. Although if they did start to yellow I would definitely have them done as one thing i detest in people is discoloured teeth especially in women. Regarding price and where to have them done I wouldn't go to one of the local beauty shops who offer it dirt cheap as I don't think the quality would be that good. I would research it and ask around and find the best and most affordable one around


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you used these??


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

yes and i know many people who have just type it in google for reviews even youtube they are very famous in us, i dont think there allowed in uk stores for some reason can get them off ebay


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

ive heard they are good ..i had mine done professionally ..only thing i would think about is that you have to be on a white food diet for 3 days ish ..cant eat any fruit and veeg or anything with sugar or colourants ..all i ate was rice chrispies ..chicken and rice ...i felt a tad rank!


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Vickky said:


> ive heard they are good ..i had mine done professionally ..only thing i would think about is that you have to be on a white food diet for 3 days ish ..cant eat any fruit and veeg or anything with sugar or colourants ..all i ate was rice chrispies ..chicken and rice ...i felt a tad rank!


Keeps me to a clean diet


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

i'll be getting my teeth whitened professionally as soon as i can, i rate white teeth very highly! love women with nice teeth!


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Vickky said:


> ive heard they are good ..i had mine done professionally ..only thing i would think about is that you have to be on a white food diet for 3 days ish ..cant eat any fruit and veeg or anything with sugar or colourants ..all i ate was rice chrispies ..chicken and rice ...i felt a tad rank!


Vickky, where and how much may i ask????


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

i got mine done by a company called diamond smiles they are based around norwich though!? have a look on thier website ..they use a product that doesnt make your teeth sensitive,...be careful there are some cowbows out there who use to strong products !!!


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

cheers ill look into it..... my teeth are fairly nice white anyway (so wouldnt need anything really strong and damaging!) but i stopped smoking 12 months ago so its more of a clean up from my smoking days... and a treat for quitting....


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Spelling Police Alert



Vickky said:


> i got mine done by a company called diamond smiles they are based around norwich though!? have a look on their website ..they use a product that doesnt make your teeth sensitive,...be careful there are some cowboys out there who use too strong products !!!


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Simple,

Whitening Crest Strips

Mouthwash with high flouride count

Brush slowly for 2-3 minutes

If you make a strawberry toothpaste, this will INSTANTLY whiten your teeth, brush without toothpaste after to remove all acid.


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Had mine done 5 years ago when i was in school, they are still white to this date. Im gunna get some more soon i think, but because my teeth have moved slightly i think i might have to have another gumshield made. I would definately reccomend it though hardlabour, makes your confidence increase ALOT


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

SouthPaw said:


> Spelling Police Alert


Msut be proppa bord


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

NickDuffy said:


> Simple,
> 
> Whitening Crest Strips
> 
> ...


Strawberry toothpaste???


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jaime G said:


> Had mine done 5 years ago when i was in school, they are still white to this date. Im gunna get some more soon i think, but because my teeth have moved slightly i think i might have to have another gumshield made. I would definately reccomend it though hardlabour, makes your confidence increase ALOT


What did you use mate....


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

try crest whitestrips supreme


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Have you tried looking on Groupon? They are always doing deals on professional teeth whitening which is usually priced at £200 but on offer for about £80.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Try this one out

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/national-deal/white-smiles/620940


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Ok there is a few different types of crest white strips.

Get the Crest 3D whitestrips professional effects.

You'll get something like 20 in a pack but after about 10 days of use your teeth are ridiculously white!

My girlfriend and sister got them done professionally for about €500 I paid €37 on eBay and got a much much better result!! 100% go for the crest strips first! You will be kicking yourself if you don't much like my girlfriend and sister!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREST-3D-WHITE-PROFESSIONAL-EFFECTS-WHITESTRIPS-40-/170668605773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bca4414d

Cheapest on ebay, 40 strips will do 20 treatments!


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorted cheer!!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

Ive had them done professionaly with a dentist a couple of years ago and with very good results. the effects do wear off very quickly though and you can easily pay anywhere from £100 - £500 depending on whether its a dentist or at your local beauty therapist shop.

My advise would be to whiten them at home. not only is it a hell of alot cheaper but you can maintain the whiteness and adjust how white you want to go by doing this:-

1. Go on somewhere like ebay and get yourself a custom made tooth tray. they will send you a clay mould to sink your teeth into and make impressions with. Return them back and they will send a tray custom made for your teeth. DONT bother with generic trays which you can get for a couple of quid because all that will happen is patchy results and you will end up burning your gums. not good!

2. get some carbomide peroxide... ive used 16%. put a little blob on the inside of each tooth of the tray and then carefully fit the tray on your teeth.

3. start at 20 mins to assess your sensitivity to the peroxide and gradually build up to an hour. sometimes i leave mine in all night with no ill effects but really does depend on how sensitive your teeth are. if you do get shooting pains i suggest sensodine toothpaste and possibly ibuprofen.

Job done! you will be amazed at the results just after a couple of days... and your teeth will be beaming after a couple of weeks if you use them daily. ive not used mine for ages and I ALWAYS get complimented on how white my teeth are. considering that i used to hate smiling because i neglected my teeth and they were kind of yellow i couldnt recommend this product enough!

Another thing i want to make clear is that properly brushing and flossing your teeth in the morning and at night is essential to maintain and keep nice white teeth. im lucky that i got as a birthday present a top of the range philips sonicare tooth which cost £200. i cant describe how happy i am with this tooth brush as it really has kept my teeth incredibly clean and white when combined with a whitening tooth.

Good luck!


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

RadMan23 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CREST-3D-WHITE-PROFESSIONAL-EFFECTS-WHITESTRIPS-40-/170668605773?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27bca4414d
> 
> Cheapest on ebay, 40 strips will do 20 treatments!


That's them! Great price too!


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

L00NEY said:


> Ive had them done professionaly with a dentist a couple of years ago and with very good results. the effects do wear off very quickly though and you can easily pay anywhere from £100 - £500 depending on whether its a dentist or at your local beauty therapist shop.
> 
> My advise would be to whiten them at home. not only is it a hell of alot cheaper but you can maintain the whiteness and adjust how white you want to go by doing this:-
> 
> ...


Great post!

But,

What is carbomide peroxide, where can i get it and how much?

Also.......... how safe is this???


----------



## Hardlabour2010 (Nov 30, 2010)

Big-Mac said:


> That's them! Great price too!


cheers for the link dude!!


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

baggsy said:


> crest whitestrips will do the trick


Best solution buy them from US ebay they are stronger.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

pez1206 said:


> Best solution buy them from US ebay they are stronger.


seccond this - bought 60 strips on e-bay from US, dead easy to use and work like a treat


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

great post by looney and i second what was said

i got mine done a few years ago my ex is a dental nurse so i got mine done at her dentist for her sisters wedding,so while i was there i asked them to make me some trays (like mouth guards) so could whiten them at home later when needed

then my gf got me some of the bleach which is the carbamide peroxide, then once i had used that i looked on ebay and they do it on there for dirt cheap considering the dentist charge £15 quid or something for a 1.5 ml syringe.

i think i payed £30 quid for the trays to get made and u can get the bleech for about £7 for 10ml which is loads so for less than £50 you can get the same thing they charge u £200 for at the dentist and then it will just cost u £7 when u need more bleech as the biggest spend will be getting ur trays made

and its perfectly safe.....well ive not had any probs but as said before i would try it for a short tie the first few times to see how sensiitive it makes your teeth but i use the 20% one and can wear them all night without problems

hope ths helps ,any questions just ask


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I had mine laser whitened about six years ago, it was about £550 at the time and it got them eight shades whiter which was a better than average result.

I went to have them re-done at a different clinic about two months ago but the dentist convinced me to go with the whitening tray kits instead as the results are more long lasting and you get a deeper cleansing apparently. The kits and laser treatment were both £350 so I took his advice and went with the kits. I'm going back soon to see how many shades they've changed.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ive just checked and the stuff off ebay i got is super white .com and is made in usa

but im guessing there wont be and diff in companys as long as u get carbamide peroxide


----------



## bodymuscle (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes Teeth WHITENING really works great. I have been using it from 2 months and I am very satisfied till now.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

After smoking for 7 years when i was younger i've never been able to get white teeth :cursing: Tried a few kits off ebay but didn't do make at all. So me being me i thought i'd do a DIY job at home, i filled my gums with cotton wool and proceeded to brush my teeth with my missus's 40% peroxide hair cream :tongue: The teeth looked quite good apart from the fact all my gums were bleach white and i looked a [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

I used the crest 3D professional strips direct from the crest website (which is the only place i would buy something like this from) and they are excellent.


----------



## Excelboy (May 9, 2011)

Guys for those of you thinking of whitening your teeth have a look at Prowhite smile on the web. Proper gum shields with 23% bleach ! Did mine and they are now WHITE  highly recommend !


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

some interesting posts, i asked my dentist today and got quoted around £300 per tooth for crowns so that was definately not taken up


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

I read about it for ages and finally decided to get a kit from my dentist to do it at home after weighting up all the options. Got it about 2 months back as its my Sisters wedding and the whole family got it done lol My teeth were pretty white to start but they came up amazing after like 5 applications. As far as the proper kits go, they can be a bit uncomfortable to wear at first but I can leave mine in over night now no problem. Be warned though - it will make your teeth a little more sensitive! Eight of us got the kits and only myself and my sister can manage to keep them in all night - everyone else can only do it 4 hours at a time otherwise they get bad pains. I find it a little sensitive the next day or two after whitening but then its deadon. I use that new Colgate Sensitive relief pro and its great. But worth doing as white teeth make such a difference!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

After two half hour crest whitestrips my teeth are shiner n whiter. It's amazing really


----------



## Jaspor (Jun 11, 2011)

lots of positive feedback, might have to try them out


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

davetherave said:


> some interesting posts, i asked my dentist today and got quoted around £300 per tooth for crowns so that was definately not taken up


I got all my 6 top teeth done... Porcelin crowns ... Love them ... Confidence through the roof


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Looked on a review for the Crest 3D strips and the guy said it wears off after about a month :/ ?


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Barker said:


> Looked on a review for the Crest 3D strips and the guy said it wears off after about a month :/ ?


That's bull! Whoever said that must be a filthy fcuk and not even brush his teeth.


----------

